# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker  GBKEY v1.75 Released - Just Warm On Update...More is Coming !!!

## mohamed73

☢ GB-Key ver. 1.75☢ Released  -    
◤ -------- ◥ What's New ? ◣ -------- ◢      [ *Added* ]   *ALCATEL NEW SECURITY* 
- Alcatel OT-4003
- Alcatel OT-4008
- Alcatel OT-4009
- Alcatel OT-4013
- Alcatel OT-4014
- Alcatel OT-4027
- Alcatel OT-4028
- Alcatel OT-V695 
Direct Unlock / Reset Counters with USB Cable  *OTHER MODELS* 
Added following Models to Supported phones :  *HTC  TAB:* 
- HTC Desire 320 
Direct Unlock with USB Cable (No root Need)  *HUAWEI TAB:* 
- Y52', Y730  Direct Unlock/Reset counters with USB CABLE  *GENERIC MTK , VF, ZTE ...:* 
- Allview Simply S5
- Bravus C450Q
- Nyx Fly Mini
- H18 Noa Q26
- Doro 632 
- Orange Zilo
- Vodafone Smart First 6
- ZTE Blade G Lux  *NEW ANDROID MTK* 
in Generic MTK TAB, added this in Drop List, and it will support Using  USB Cable all New MTK with New security ...Just Use this when your model  is not listed...We can not add all models of all Brands coz list will  be very long 
Selecting this is Valid for ALCATEL MTK too if not listed in drop lists -------------------------------------------------------------------------    *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------  
☢ Feel The Power of GB-Key ☢
☢ More Hot Updates Comming Soon ☢  *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] *

----------

